# My First Ho Layout



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

This is my first ho scale layout. I always wanted to build one as a kid and now its becoming a dream come true. I try to work on it for a few hrs a day but its hard when your working 7 days a week. I am happy i got this far with it. Last night i just finished wiring up the leds for the turnout indicators(lots of soldering). My next step is to get the turnouts wired up and that takes care of the electrical for now. The table is a mess, but hey! what layout is not a mess when its being built. It is a 4x8, the theme in mind is the wild west, but the town I want to model after is the one from back to Future. I do most of the hard work, but its nice that my wife also shares in my hobbie. I have made plenty of mistakes and i will not repeat on the expansion.


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

pictures of where i am at now


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like you have a pretty good start there!


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

flyboy2610 said:


> Looks like you have a pretty good start there!


Thank you sir. I wish i had more time, but the pace I'm going at is perfect.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't rush. Most of the fun is in the journey!


----------

